# What channels are included in "International Basic"?



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I know i've seen the list before but for the life of me I can't seem to find it either on dishnetwork.com or here at the moment. Maybe it's another case of me just not seeing the obvious but if someone could post the list of channels here that would be great! Thanks.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

There isn't one "international basic" package. You pick the base package from whatever language you want.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/international/default.aspx


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> There isn't one "international basic" package. You pick the base package from whatever language you want.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/international/default.aspx


Ok this is copied from the link you've provided:

"International Basic: Ideal for those who want International programming only. Includes 20 channels for $10 per month, plus the option to purchase additional International language packages.

Chinese Basic: Ideal for those looking to purchase one of our East Asian packages. Includes 18 channels for $10 per month plus the option to purchase additional International language packages."

That to me sounds like there's two, which is one more than I was aware of, so thank you for pointing out there was more than one and i've also learned by reading that "International Basic" includes 20 channels and "Chinese Basic" includes 18 channels. So I guess I need to restate my question now, does any one know what the 20 channels are in International Basic and the 18 channels in Chinese Basic? Thanks again!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

BBC America, EuroChannel, Euronews, France 24 and a bunch of public interest channels that everybody gets when they subscribe to any package.

BTW: I just did a 20 sec google search that took me to a threat from the other guys.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/DishCart/land.do?directPackageId=International


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks all for the help! The answers are as follows: International Basic:

Channels
BBC AMERICA 
BYUTV 
C-SPAN 
Christian Television Network 
COLOURS TV 
ETERNAL WORD TELEVISION NETWORK 
Eurochannel 
EuroNews 
FRANCE 24 
FREE SPEECH TV 
HITN 
KBS WORLD 
KIDS & TEENS TELEVISION 
LINK TV 
NASA 
NORTHERN ARIZONA UNIVERSITY/UNIVERSITY HOUSE 
TRACE URBAN 
TRINITY BROADCASTING NETWORK 
UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA 
V-ME 


Chinese Basic:

Channels
Baby TV Mandarin 
BBC AMERICA 
BYUTV 
C-SPAN 
Christian Television Network 
COLOURS TV 
ETERNAL WORD TELEVISION NETWORK 
FREE SPEECH TV 
HITN 
KBS WORLD 
KIDS & TEENS TELEVISION 
LINK TV 
NASA 
NBA TV 
NORTHERN ARIZONA UNIVERSITY/UNIVERSITY HOUSE 
The Golf Channel 
TRINITY BROADCASTING NETWORK 
UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA 
V-ME


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

That first group is the "core" international pakckage. If it had more to it I would get it. Many of them are already included in most any package.
I get EuroNews A La Carte, France 24 would be good. EuroChannel isn't a news channel, I think it is some regular programs.

That package needs channels like BBC News, CNN International, Al Jazeera, etc... then along with EuroNews and France 24 it would make a decent package.


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

RMichals said:


> https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/DishCart/land.do?directPackageId=International


I have been moved from the access fee to the Welcome Pack, can the International Basic package replace the Welcome Pack as my basic required package from Dish?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Alsat said:


> I have been moved from the access fee to the Welcome Pack, can the International Basic package replace the Welcome Pack as my basic required package from Dish?


The International and Chinese Basic Packs can replace the welcome pack, but you would need to subscribe to international programming.


----------

